# Snow Photos



## TimC (Jan 28, 2012)

Cant wait for the snow to arrive to get some fun shots of people having fun in the snow 

I hear that the snow has started to arrive in the north of england - is it snowing with you?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

york 10 miles south -yes powder -half inch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Started here about a hour ago, ( Huntingdon ) nothing dramatic, a light dusting, but its made the Mrs write a shopping list that Ive to go out and get in case it gets so bad we cant open the door :wallbash: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its not bloody stopped in west oxfordshire.. luckily my oil arrived yesterday..phew!


----------



## thorbe (Jan 16, 2012)

it has snowed here in Belgium... I like it, when I'm inside, and dont have to go somewhere .. I like it to run, make photo's.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

update york 3 inches fine snow blowing


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Snowing in Brighton :sadwalk:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Snow in London and serious delay to my train back to Brighton. May not be home for some time and may not be able to get to work tomorrow. Grrrrrr.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

It is also snowing in Gillingham and here is a pic I took about an hour ago of the tree in my back garden, and oh boy is it blowing well.

cant find a way to put up a pic now it is all new

Cheers, john


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

..... and the BIG SNOW...  It's from today.










The blue car at the right top corner is mine.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

it snow in london and i got stuck in it up a hill behind a big fat lorry and was stranded for 4 hours while all the trafiic behind backed up :wallbash:

glad its melted now


----------

